
Show HN: Clone all your GitHub repositories sorted by language - Insanity
https://github.com/DylanMeeus/ghcloner
======
Insanity
I hacked this together and thought some of you might enjoy it.

(I really just tested it for myself on a Debian machine but I think it'll work
on other linux distros without issue. Windows and Mac might fail completely)

